# Peanut Butter and Bananas



## Senin

I suffer from bouts of constipation that sudden diarrhea. It is very erractic. I was watching what I eat. Every day I eat a banana, later have a peanut butter sandwich. That seems healthy, but I was wondering if they effect my IBS.What do you think? Do you think those two items could contribute to my IBS problems?


----------



## BQ

I can't do peanut butter. That's why I would just marvel at my Mom who would eat Peanut butter and banana sandwiches! I admit to being a bit envious.....


----------



## AIRPLANE

I'm kind of undecided about peanut butter. I know I don't tolerate peanuts or nuts well- don't know if it is the fiber or whether they get stuck somewhere and cause irritation. I seem to do better when they are in the ground-up form- i.e., butter. However, you have to remember that peanuts are not nuts like walnuts or almonds- they are legumes just like beans or peas. So if you have issues with beans- like I assume many people here do- then it makes sense that peanuts could cause the same problems. I recently switched to almond butter. Not sure about bananas as I eat very little fruit- mostly just berries when I do. The BRAT diet has never worked well for me when in a flare (Bananas, rice, applesauce and toast) but it seems to help some people.All you can really do is to try eating other foods to see if you notice any changes. These issues require a lot of adjusting and re-adjusting of diet to try and figure out what causes the least amount of problems- not necessarily totally eliminating them because there are probably underlying issues that haven't been identified and unfortunately may never be.


----------



## PrettySparkly

Bananas are supposed to be bland and easy to digest - I've read that they are a recommended food for IBS sufferers! I have to say though the last couple of times I've eaten a banana haven't been great. I've been off them for a couple of weeks and have one in my bag for lunch today - wish me luck!Peanut butter - not sure about that though. Being from the UK it's not something that we tend to eat a lot of. Butter is dairy and although might not contain much lactose, if dairy is one of your triggers then peanut butter won't be the best thing to eat. Also, although they contain good fats, peanuts are very high in fat (as are most nuts), and I have heard that fatty foods aren't great for the IBS inclined. A small serving should be ok though?I find bread to be one of my triggers (possibly the yeast) and I am missing sandwiches


----------



## jmc09

Bananas are a staple part of my diet and dont give me any ill effects at all,in fact in an emergency i could live off them.As for Peanut Butter,its not used a lot in the UK but just the sound of it sounds as though its only to be used sparingly.If i may be so bold as to say that the reason i think that the US has a higher than 'normal' obesity problem is a few things,portion sizes for example but it seems US snack or fast foods go hand in hand with high fat. Burgers and Pizzas eaten in moderation,once a week coupled with exercise is no problem but eaten daily is a real problem.Also chicken is a great food if eaten unskinned and boiled or baked but eaten with skin on and fried is again not good if eaten regularly.This problem is effecting Britain a lot now also due to fast food brands crossing the pond but a bit of knowledge and eating fast foods in moderation can help us all.Sorry for the sermon,no offence meant!


----------



## XXXBerto55

jmc09 said:


> Bananas are a staple part of my diet and dont give me any ill effects at all,in fact in an emergency i could live off them.As for Peanut Butter,its not used a lot in the UK but just the sound of it sounds as though its only to be used sparingly.If i may be so bold as to say that the reason i think that the US has a higher than 'normal' obesity problem is a few things,portion sizes for example but it seems US snack or fast foods go hand in hand with high fat. Burgers and Pizzas eaten in moderation,once a week coupled with exercise is no problem but eaten daily is a real problem.Also chicken is a great food if eaten unskinned and boiled or baked but eaten with skin on and fried is again not good if eaten regularly.This problem is effecting Britain a lot now also due to fast food brands crossing the pond but a bit of knowledge and eating fast foods in moderation can help us all.Sorry for the sermon,no offence meant!


Keep in mind this is from an admitted fat guy. First off, peanut butter isn't actually butter at all it's basically peanuts ground up with some oils (not diary). Second, while nuts are indeed very high in fat, it is my understanding that it is actually a good fat and fat isn't necessarily a bad thing (in moderation as you suggest of course), but I am no dietitian. Last, the reason we are so fat is being glutenous (if pizza is good, double-decker pizza is better....if a big car is good, an SUV is better) and corn. We subsidize corn to make it dirt cheap and it ends up as the main ingredient of everything we eat (including our meat). Corn has very little nutritional value (and I love corn) and is basically a complex sugar. There is a very interesting documentary called Food Matters or Food Inc, can't remember which one that discusses the corn, but they are both pretty good. I also think the obsession with Milk and the Milk industry lobbying and advertising here is a major contributor. Milk is advertised as being very healthy here, when in fact, quite the opposite is actually true.


----------



## jmc09

We tend to drink semi skimmed or skimmed milk here in the UK more often now,i havent used full fat milk in over 20 years.I like corn myself,we have sweetcorn in small tins mainly rather than on the cob.The way us food makers use corn syrup is similar to the way wheat is used here in the uk.It seems both maybe to blame for many intolerances.


----------



## PrettySparkly

Apologies for the mis-understanding re: peanut butter - just goes to show how much we eat it over here! But the same stands - good fats are good for the body (skin, hair, etc), but not necessarily for the gut in large quantities because its still fat. I had half a bag of cashews the other evening and boy did I pay for it in the morning (pebble dashed lols!!) And then there's the definition of 'large quantity'. Milk is healthy - but again it is a case of 'everything in moderation'. We all need calcium for good , strong bones and teeth and the best way to get it is through milk (also cheese and yogurt). If you ate / drank any of these things all day then no, it wouldn't be healthy as there is also fat in these products, but a glass of milk in the morning (and by glass I mean a 125 - 200ml serving) is good for you. But go for the lighter options (full fat milk has always made my stomach turn)At the end of the day though, we put food in our mouths. No one else. We make our own choices and have to deal with the consequences.


----------



## Korga

My friends who travel abroad swear by bananas and white rice for curing diarrhea (1e. constipating)Peanut butter kills me; it's too sticky for me to digest and binds up my whole system for a day or two.What you should do is not eat it for two weeks, then have a generous serving and see what happens in the next 3 days.That should answer all your questions.


----------



## joy_badtummy

ooh yum, i love peanut butter and bananas..i used to eat the two together. ive heard that peanut butter is not good for people with ibs. It doesnt bother me as much as veggies and fruits. bananas are great!


----------



## sick2much

Going to cry, I miss peanut butter banana sadwiches so much







, drizzled with a little honey from the local orchards with a glass of fresh milk!!!!!!







I get screaming chest pains becuase my body fights like hell to push peanut butter through. There is air stuck in my stomach so when my stomach and small intestine try releasing it, woops, there goes my stomach and small intestine in to the hiatus and I'm screaming. My family is from the south and I was raised on those things







That's it, give me a PBB or the IBS gets it!


----------



## PD85

Peanut butter is no good for me. I avoid it mostly.


----------



## overitnow

I use almond butter. Pretty affordable at COSTCO.Mark


----------



## sick2much

NO WAY IN HELL MARK!!! Eight years ago I am sitting at my computer, I was in to bodybuilding so I wanted a power pack protein source, I grabbed my almond butter from WINCO and some rhye crackers. I ate enough to stave off the hunger and no more. About fifteen minutes later I am doubled over between the ribs. I am thinking what the hell! I eat this stuff everyday. This was actualy the beginning of my IBS. Two days later I have a mass, later it would be determined as gas, that was larger than my fist moving in front of my left rib then over to the zyphoid process then down the left rib, and POP it would go back to the right. This pain was excruciating and I would hold my breath of up to two minutes. I had some valumn for my jaw condition and used it to sleep through it. After a few weeks of this I go to my doctor. Dumb-ss he said, "I see nothing wrong, it is just normal intestinal movement and noises." A couple more weeks of this screaming pain. One morning I come home from the graveyard shift, I lean forward to grab a can of pop, I have this awful pressure in back, SNAP, I can not stand up straight and it hurts like hell to move my left leg. I hoble and scream out to my car, and as luck would have it was a stick shift, and off to the urgent care. They can't figure out what is wrong, I sure in the hell don't know, I call my dad on my cell and ask if he ever slipped a disk and he tells me about it. It so happens the nurses overheard me so with no testing they tell me a slipped disk. They prescipe me 5-20mg of vicodin. I ask my boss for the night off, he says you can go home when you get your work done. So for four more weeks I am like this. This whole time I am taking laxatives, gas X, immodium, you name it, anything, pain is one hell of a motivator. One day at work, I worked six hours outside and two inside, I go in to do my paperwork. Now mind you the weirdest thing is when I walk around I am fine. I start my paperwork and start screaming, I take two. A half an hour goes by and I am screaming from the pressure on my spine I am ready to black out. I take two more. About fifteen minutes later this pop happens and I fart so hard that I get three fissures. Now at this time I am on the floor in pain previous trying to crawl out for help. Mysticaly the pain is gone for good. My boss watches the video and sees what happens. He comes to me the next night and says, "You know, gas can't cause immense pain" So now everytime I smell or see almond butter I have this adrenaline rush from fear and anger. So, no thank you kind sir, no almond butter for this man.The doctors were Portland Clinic. Run, don't walk, sprint away from those SOB, they don't have a clue!


----------



## AIRPLANE

I don't blame you for not wanting to eat almond butter, in this case. I'm pretty much the same about corn unless it is ground up- haven't had any 'kernel' corn in probably a decade or more, despite how good corn on the cob looks in the summer when everybody else eats it. It is like a built-in alarm when it comes to avoiding it.I have also seen cashew butter and sesame seed butter in my local health food store, if that might be a possibility for you.Otherwise, I suppose you could always make your own nut butter in a blender though I have only done it once and it was with peanuts when I was still eating peanut butter. But if it is the sticky texture, maybe nut butter in general just isn't for you.


----------



## jmc09

Sick2much,are you sure it wasnt either the rye crackers or a combination of both that caused your problem?Rye is insoluble fibre i believe and something i wouldnt touch in a lifetime so maybe that was the cause too?


----------



## sick2much

jmc09 said:


> Sick2much,are you sure it wasnt either the rye crackers or a combination of both that caused your problem?Rye is insoluble fibre i believe and something i wouldnt touch in a lifetime so maybe that was the cause too?


God, I wish, JMC, I use to be a nut butter junkie. No I experimented on myself, because the dog wouldn't let me on him







, I kept on eating the rye crackers without a problem. But, any time I ever tried fresh ground almond butter, I was in a heap of trouble. Now I use to go around, friends would give me, and sample peanut butter from everywhere, I truely was a coniseur of it and coffee. The hardest part about this disease, is both are triggers and I love them both so much.Thanks for the input though.


----------



## jmc09

Ive fortunately never even heard of almond butter but if i ever do I now know to avoid it.Thanks


----------



## Lane CT

Bananas seem to make me go, even though they're supposed to have the opposite effect. Don't know why, and I do love them. Maybe it's the potassium? On the other hand, it's part of the BRATT diet that you can use when you have a stomach virus - Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, Tea and Toast.


----------



## Mrouchiepoo

Peanut butter and bananas are AWFUL for me. Two of the worst foods! I've actually had my worst IBS attacks after eating peanut butter, some so bad I thought I had possibly gotten food poisoning. Bananas are no better, they give me terrible gas and cramps like you wouldn't believe. It's just funny because I can eat a fried chicken sandwich from Wendy's and have no problem, but when I eat a wholesome banana all hell breaks lose.


----------

